# A silly little question



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The forum's new Christmas skin is so pretty, I got to looking around alittle more than usual and I have a question:

What's the difference between...

A "Hot" Topic, and A "New Replys" Topic ??? 

.....and A "Not Hot" Topic and A "No New Reply" Topic???

And how does a topic become a "Hot" topic? and if replys are being made wouldn't it be a Hot topic and a New replys topic?

Does anyone even know what I'm trying to ask???? :blink: 

Just wondering.

I hope you all are enjoying your holidays.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Pat, honey, I wish I could help you, but sadly, I have ZERO idea! Its just gone midnight - hence, technically, it is Christmas day! Yay! .. or whatever.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

and Yes, I have been drinking! :wine: LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692600


> and Yes, I have been drinking! :wine: LOL[/B]



Merry Christmas!!!! If is weren't only like 8:30 in the morning, I'd have one with you!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh, we have plenty of time Pat ...I'll sleep for a couple of hours, then it will be a 'respectable' hour for you to join me in my Champagne breakfast! LOL

Merry Christmas to you & yours too!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Alrighty, I'll bite first. 

I'm not sure what the criteria is for a "hot topic." 

So, let's say that you are watching a really interesting topic here on SM. And, you decide to go into the kitchen to make you a margarita. While you are there, you also decide to make a little snack for the fluffbutts, and hubby asks you to bring him another glass of wine. Well, by the time you make it back to the computer, fifty of us have replied to that thread. Well, then it's a "hot topic" with "new replies" because you haven't read them. Then say you have to go potty cuz you've drank so many margaritas, but you don't want to be away from this interesting topic, so you are dropping your drawers as you are running down the hall to the bathroom. You hurry so quickly so that you don't miss anything, that when you get back, no one has even had time to reply... "hot topic" "no new replies."

There.... did that help?????? :smheat: :chili: :chili: :chili: :wine: :wine:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: it is perfectly clear now! :smrofl: :smrofl: - although, not much else is.... perhaps I need to go to bed now ......

:thumbsup: :smilie_daumenpos: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692616


> :smrofl: :smrofl: it is perfectly clear now! :smrofl: :smrofl: - although, not much else is.... perhaps I need to go to bed now ......
> 
> :thumbsup: :smilie_daumenpos: :smrofl:[/B]



Ah, heck, Jac - have another :wine: It's Christmas!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 25 2008, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692619


> Ah, heck, Jac - have another :wine: It's Christmas![/B]


Thanks! but I really dont need it! LOL , I really should go to bed ..... I dont want to be awake when Santa gets here ..... I'd probably scare the crap out of the old guy! LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 06:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692600


> and Yes, I have been drinking! :wine: LOL[/B]



LOL!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692634


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 06:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692600





> and Yes, I have been drinking! :wine: LOL[/B]



LOL!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you  

Sorry Pat .. back to your original question ............... I still have no frickin idea! :smrofl:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???

:smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640


> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Steve, you wanna be careful with that kind of admission, you're leaving yourself wide open there buddy! LOL (are Deb & Linda sleeping or something?)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692646


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Steve, you wanna be careful with that kind of admission, you're leaving yourself wide open there buddy! LOL (are Deb & Linda sleeping or something?)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those two wumin don't scare me.... I think they are probably both sleepin Christmas Eve Eve off....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I love waking up to laughter - you guys are nuts. :smrofl: 

Yes, the fluffs let me sleep in today - as in I am so late in getting started on my day!!!

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili: 
Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 24 2008, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692649


> I love waking up to laughter - you guys are nuts. :smrofl:
> 
> Yes, the fluffs let me sleep in today - as in I am so late in getting started on my day!!!
> 
> Linda[/B]



No, I just like causing pain and suffering for myself...  Gee.... what sort of professional help do I need? :wacko1:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692647


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692646





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Steve, you wanna be careful with that kind of admission, you're leaving yourself wide open there buddy! LOL (are Deb & Linda sleeping or something?)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those two wumin don't scare me.... I think they are probably both sleepin Christmas Eve Eve off.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: You are a brave man, I will give you that!! :smrofl: 

So do you think this is a "hot topic" yet?? :smrofl: 

Pat. I'm sorry I dont have an answer for you ............. but I'm workin on it! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650


> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692613


> Alrighty, I'll bite first.
> 
> I'm not sure what the criteria is for a "hot topic."
> 
> ...


lol I personnally didnt understand the question (no offense) but with this answer I understood the question plus the answer...thanks lol :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692661


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Steve, thanks to you distracting me, Santa by-passed my house ...we are north of Sydney, on the east coast, and he is now on his merry way back to China!!! 

Ok sorry Pat, I know this isnt answering your question .. i still dont know ....


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692668


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692661





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Steve, thanks to you distracting me, Santa by-passed my house ...we are north of Sydney, on the east coast, and he is now on his merry way back to China!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh oh....

Ops... I hear Peg calling me right now. I'll be gone for a few days.... maybe even longer (if needed).


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 09:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692668


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692661





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Steve, thanks to you distracting me, Santa by-passed my house ...we are north of Sydney, on the east coast, and he is now on his merry way back to China!!! 

Ok sorry Pat, I know this isnt answering your question .. i still dont know ....
[/B][/QUOTE]

After that perfectly good explanation I gave, I don't know how you could still be confused! Here... :wine:

So, since Santa has already visited your house, did he leave you a lot of goodies, or were you a bad naughty girl????


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692672


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692668





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692661





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Steve, thanks to you distracting me, Santa by-passed my house ...we are north of Sydney, on the east coast, and he is now on his merry way back to China!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh oh....

Ops... I hear Peg calling me right now. I'll be gone for a few days.... maybe even longer (if needed).
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! 

Pat, I'm sorry that Steve hijacked your thread .....of course, I had absolutely nothing to do with it ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692678


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692672





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692668





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692661





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692658





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692654





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692650





> Ok, so I just got back from the bathroom... :blush: ....and I see my post is a Hot Topic!!! :chili: :chili:
> Gee, for some reason this makes me feel alittle....important!!![/B]



Did you start this thread? What the heck was it about?   Why can't you keep your threads on topic?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: ok, stop, enough already, I need to go to bed or else Santa wont come to my house! and I've been soooo good all year!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just looked. He is in China right now and I think that is going to take a LONG time. It looks like he has hit Eastern Aus already. Where are you?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Steve, thanks to you distracting me, Santa by-passed my house ...we are north of Sydney, on the east coast, and he is now on his merry way back to China!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh oh....

Ops... I hear Peg calling me right now. I'll be gone for a few days.... maybe even longer (if needed).
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! 

Pat, I'm sorry that Steve hijacked your thread .....of course, I had absolutely nothing to do with it ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is a carefully controlled scientific experiment to determine what it takes to have a "hot thread" and I'm just doing my part to help answer that question... (and I'm home off work and apparently a little bored)!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 02:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692679


> This is a carefully controlled scientific experiment to determine what it takes to have a "hot thread" and I'm just doing my part to help answer that question... (and I'm home off work and apparently a little bored)!![/B]


So, will you be sharing the results of your carefully controlled experiment with us?? LOL

I really need to go to bed!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 24 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692647


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692646





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 25 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Steve, you wanna be careful with that kind of admission, you're leaving yourself wide open there buddy! LOL (are Deb & Linda sleeping or something?)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those two wumin don't scare me.... I think they are probably both sleepin Christmas Eve Eve off.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
{{{{{for Steve}}}}}

Edit: ((( ))) = hugs {{{ }}} = shaking in boots


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 24 2008, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641


> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


" bout Jack that???! ... could you possible mean " bout That, Jac"???? mumbling our words so early in the evening are we Steve?? :smrofl: 

Oh yeah yeah.. you did that on purpose I suppose!!! :smrofl: :smrofl:

BTW Steve, with a little effort you might just make 2500 posts by midnight!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 24 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692816


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 24 2008, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692641





> QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 24 2008, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692640





> Oh hang on .... if I keep posting ... will this thread become a 'hot topic' ???
> 
> :smrofl:[/B]



I don't know 'bout Jack that but I have found if I keep drinking wine, I get warmer and warmer...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


" bout Jack that???! ... could you possible mean " bout That, Jac"???? mumbling our words so early in the evening are we Steve?? :smrofl: 

Oh yeah yeah.. you did that on purpose I suppose!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: 

BTW Steve, with a little effort you might just make 2500 posts by midnight!!!!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMFAO ~ I'm just now reading this thread. It is quite the "hot topic", yep the talk of the town.

And Terry, let's hope Steve is passed out ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I am sooooo waiting for the "scientific" results. 

"bout Jack that" :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This Hot Topic thread made me giggle


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Only my wonderful crazy SM family could spend Christmas Eve doing this! I love you all! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb,
He's probably out doing his Christmas shopping :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 24 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692852


> Deb,
> He's probably out doing his Christmas shopping :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Oh yes, I'm sure he's getting Peg ANOTHER toaster ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 24 2008, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692853


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 24 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692852





> Deb,
> He's probably out doing his Christmas shopping :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Oh yes, I'm sure he's getting Peg ANOTHER toaster ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well that's better than the Wii workout video he ALREADY got her!!!! Yup ... but shhhhh it's a surprise!!! LOL ( gotta love these romantic guys) ... as to the toaster...probably making it extra special by having her initials engraved on it :smrofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Terry......You crack me up.....with her initials engraved on it!!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Steve... what happened to ya!!??

Just wanted to say...in spite of all the ribbing!!.. 

*Hope you and Peg have a beautiful Christmas !!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am out of town right about now,.....sneaking on their computer....and if I remember correctly...this is my original thread....it's a Hot topic,...and I'm feeling ....alittle sexy - more than I've felt in years., LOL that's a riot!!!! Thanks SM,_ needed that!

_


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 24 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692897


> Hey Steve... what happened to ya!!??
> 
> Just wanted to say...in spite of all the ribbing!!..
> 
> *Hope you and Peg have a beautiful Christmas !!!*[/B]



Got back from CA last night about 1:30 or 2 am.... We left here around noon on the 24th so I'm just now catching up and noticed how HOT this thread got.... after I was gone.  :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692954


> I am out of town right about now,.....sneaking on their computer....and if I remember correctly...this is my original thread....it's a Hot topic,...and
> [/i][/B]


but as a mod, I am allowed to hyjack.... err....a .... post to ANY thread....


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 24 2008, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692613


> Alrighty, I'll bite first.
> 
> I'm not sure what the criteria is for a "hot topic."
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :w00t:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 29 2008, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694480


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 24 2008, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692954





> I am out of town right about now,.....sneaking on their computer....and if I remember correctly...this is my original thread....it's a Hot topic,...and
> [/i][/B]


but as a mod, I am allowed to hyjack.... err....a .... post to ANY thread.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

So, did Peg like her toaster?

And now you are back .... where are the results to your experiment?


----------

